# "Loopz" GoldTi Jr. Gent II RB



## akbar24601 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, here is something I was messing around with. It came out alright. I of course need to work on some of the joints and glue lines. The design certainly had the desired effect though.

Pecan, Brass and Aluminum on an GoldTi Jr. Gent II RB. CA finish.

Thanks for looking. Any and all comments are welcomed and appreciated


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 18, 2009)

That is fandamntastic!  

I haven't quite got up to the level of pen making as some of you have, but you sure do give some inspiration.

James


----------



## kruger (Jul 18, 2009)

it's awesome

Respect is the word i think

You give me inspiration

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mrburls (Jul 18, 2009)

That is pretty cool Steve. I like the brass and aluminum combination. Thats one great looking pen. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 18, 2009)

Very cool Steve.  I like the rollercoaster effect and the brass on aluminum


----------



## johncrane (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks great Steve!  what glue did you use or find works the best.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 18, 2009)

Very cool looking Steve!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## mickr (Jul 18, 2009)

It is "loopy" !! But I get the feeling that the loopz are balanced and run well on the pen..not "skitzy" like some I've seen..great job..attractive


----------



## leehljp (Jul 18, 2009)

Quite frankly as I look it over, I wouldn't expect anything less from you! :biggrin: WELL DONE! Well done!


----------



## stolicky (Jul 18, 2009)

Good job.  Cutting and gluing curved pieces - I'm afraid to even to try it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking great Steve ! I like the loops .


----------



## alphageek (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow that is cool... I can actually picture how you did that... But execution must have been something else!   Very nicely done and fabulous idea!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 18, 2009)

Not much else to say that hasn't been said.........spot on!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 18, 2009)

*WOW*

WOW Steve very cool! I have always liked the mix metal laminations but your free form loops gives this a new and very cool look. I like it - a lot!!!

Plus the Z man is back!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jul 18, 2009)

Great looking pen Dad. UMMM ahhhh if I told you I lost my other one, could I have this one? I didn't lose it, I was just wondering.:biggrin:


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 18, 2009)

That pen is as said before fandamtastic. I for one would like to see a turorial in your future. Also, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 18, 2009)

When I saw all of the posts on this thread, I thought I had missed seeing it yesterday.

Beautiful! Love the Loopz! Whimsical and classy at the same time. Another one of your Akbar Legendz.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve, that turned out very very nice.
Great work.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Steve, I love all your pens, but I think this is your best yet. I wouldn't think twice about laying down hard earned money for that one.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful pen.  I love the effect of the loops.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 19, 2009)

Dang, I've always given you props for thinking outside the box, but now you're thinking outside (and _inside_) the _*loops*_! Sweet!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 19, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Steve, I love all your pens, but I think this is your best yet. I wouldn't think twice about laying down hard earned money for that one.



PenArtistry is now a fully functioning site. Please feel free to buy every pen on there 

http://twitter.com/PenArtistry



Glad I could help! :biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW Steve I would have missed this if it didn't make the front page:redface:
I'm still trying to figure out how you managed to cut through each loop before it was even in place

FANTASTIC !!!! And definately worthy of the cover shot:biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful design Steve!  Congratulations on the cover shot!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve, would not have expected any less. Glad that whoever picks the front page cover shots saw that this one was a must!! Great talent and congrats on the cover shot!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve,
It looks fanrastic, but even better in person.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve, I really like how the clip looks like it is almost flowing into or from the metal inlay.  Fantastic work.  Even as a fellow (very novice) pen make I would be willing to buy something like that for a gift.  Bravo!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Congradulations!!!*

Congratulations on the front page, Steve! Loopz looks great there!:biggrin::tongue:

Well done!


----------



## THarvey (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## mvaldez (Jul 21, 2009)

what a geat looking pen !!  I too would love to see a tutorial on this !!


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 21, 2009)

CONGRATS on the cover shot, great pen!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome Steve . Congrats on the cover too . I was gonna get my scroll saw up and running but after this I'm not so sure if I should even bother :biggrin:


----------



## daveeisler (Jul 24, 2009)

How did you do it , WOW. I would love to know what goes into something like this, it is great.Please share, how do you cut that amazing pattern,what do you use, a scroll saw, or lazer engraver?


----------



## woodman (Jul 24, 2009)

Very COOL Steve and yes a inspiration Thank You for showing it!! Mark


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm impressed. Super job.


----------



## Tinker7 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very Artistically stylish! Congratulations.

Roy


----------

